# Ball Pythons > General BP's >  How much would you expect to pay for a blue-eyed leucistic?

## wendhend

I received a call today from a local young man, who is reducing his high-end ball python collection, so that he can go to college. He offered me a 2009 blue-eyed leucistic for $2500. I think he said it was a female. What do you all think? Is that a good price in the current market? I haven't actually seen the snake, but since we live in the same town, it would be easy enough to do. I would love to have one of these snakes, but I'm not sure about the price and haven't been able to find any for sale elsewhere for comparison. He also has a young pair of bumble bees he is wanting to sell for $1000 each. That seems kind of high to me. What do you guys think?

----------


## rebel750

You can do much better. About a grand better. Even for a female.

http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=32&de=741309

Not promoting anyone but this is one of many many BEL's out there at an average price.
$2500 should get you a sexed pair....maybe

----------

_wendhend_ (01-05-2010)

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Honestly I have to agree. That price would be good if it were close to breeding size but not as an 09. They are at least $1000 and generally between $1000 and $1500 depending on quality, weight and sex. Also you did not say what type of BEL it was. What 2 morphs went into creating it?

That also has something to do with price. Like a russo x russo would be closer to 2 grand but a mojave x mojave is closer to 1 thousand. Give or take.

----------

_wendhend_ (01-05-2010)

----------


## wendhend

> Honestly I have to agree. That price would be good if it were close to breeding size but not as an 09. They are at least $1000 and generally between $1000 and $1500 depending on quality, weight and sex. Also you did not say what type of BEL it was. What 2 morphs went into creating it?
> 
> That also has something to do with price. Like a russo x russo would be closer to 2 grand but a mojave x mojave is closer to 1 thousand. Give or take.


I didn't think to ask what the parents were, but I can probably find out. He said it came from Eight Ball stock, and he has paperwork for them. Would you say that russo X russo and mojave X mojave BEL are identical in appearance?

----------


## MarkieJ

I had to scan your location to make sure you weren't from Europe, and see the date of your post to make sure it wasn't bumped up from a couple of years ago, because those prices are exorbitant.  Scan the kingsnake.com classifieds to get an idea of market prices, which can differ depending on the quality of the animal.  Ask for pics and see if the guy is willing to negotiate.

----------

_wendhend_ (01-05-2010)

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

> I didn't think to ask what the parents were, but I can probably find out. He said it came from Eight Ball stock, and he has paperwork for them. Would you say that russo X russo and mojave X mojave BEL are identical in appearance?


Not even close.. The super mojave generally has a faded blue/grey head and possibly this same color in a thin line down its back. More likely to be more yellowish in color. Similar to an ivory.

Super russo is also called a white diamond. Clean white snake with very light blue eyes. No other color.

Any other combo with russo, butter, lesser can yield just as clean and white of a snake but if you put the mojave gene in there you risk creating a less than white lucy.

It really all depends on what you prefer. Many people like the looks of the super mojave lucy because it is not pure white. Many prefer an ivory over a lucy because of this. But yes find out what made the snake. 8 Ball has an add on here. Email them and ask them about this particular breeder. Always do your homework before buying. Especially if they claim bloodlines from another well known breeder. 

I recently purchased a 100% het clown pair. The breeder claimed they were produced by a breeder I actually know. So I asked this breeder and low & behold the breeder I had never heard of was telling the truth and the father to my hets is even pictured on the original breeders website.

Always check the background on what these people say before buying. A good breeder will understand your concern and happily give you the info you want.

----------

Lubana (01-28-2014),_wendhend_ (01-06-2010)

----------


## BP-NJ

From what I have seen lately, a mojave x mojave can be gotten for around the $1,000.00 mark and lessors and/or Russos are in the $1500.00 to $1800.00 range.  I was recently in the market for a leucistic and purchased my 09 super mojave early in December.

----------

_wendhend_ (01-06-2010)

----------


## wendhend

Well, I got my blue-eyed lucy, but it didn't end up being the same one I had been contemplating in this thread. The one that the guy was asking $2500 for was a mojave X lesser platinum combo. I never did get to see it. Shortly after he told me he might be negotiable on prices and arranged for me to come and see the snake, he called me up and said that someone else had already purchased it. So, then I felt kind of disappointed and decided to look elsewhere. It turned out Vin Russo had some white diamonds left, so I got this little girl for $1450 shipped. I will have to work on getting better pictures that capture her blue eyes. For some reason, white snakes are really hard to photograph. Anyway, thanks again everyone for the advice on pricing!

----------


## MarkieJ

:Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:   Very nice pickup!!!   :Good Job:

----------

_wendhend_ (01-30-2010)

----------


## Emilio

Congrats what an addition!!!

----------

_wendhend_ (01-30-2010)

----------


## WesleyTF

you ABSOLUTELY made the right choice.  gorgeous snake!

----------

_wendhend_ (01-30-2010)

----------


## DreadMatt

oh my goodness! A Grand for a bumblebee pair? That's a little high. Offer him 1500 for the BEL and the bumble bee pair.

----------


## steveboos

> oh my goodness! A Grand for a bumblebee pair? That's a little high. Offer him 1500 for the BEL and the bumble bee pair.


That's exactly what i was saying! I just paid $640 for a male bumblebee and i thought that was high.

----------


## BP-NJ

Very beautiful young lady!  Congratulations!

----------

_wendhend_ (01-30-2010)

----------


## crazy python

Congrats looking good

----------

_wendhend_ (01-30-2010)

----------


## DeadLegs

What a gorgeous girl you've got there! I am certainly envious, lol.  :Razz:

----------

_wendhend_ (01-31-2010)

----------


## fishmommy

WOW!  You did really well!  I am absolutely envious!

----------

_wendhend_ (01-31-2010)

----------


## Lubana

> Not even close.. The super mojave generally has a faded blue/grey head and possibly this same color in a thin line down its back. More likely to be more yellowish in color. Similar to an ivory.
> 
> Super russo is also called a white diamond. Clean white snake with very light blue eyes. No other color.
> 
> Any other combo with russo, butter, lesser can yield just as clean and white of a snake but if you put the mojave gene in there you risk creating a less than white lucy.
> 
> It really all depends on what you prefer. Many people like the looks of the super mojave lucy because it is not pure white. Many prefer an ivory over a lucy because of this. But yes find out what made the snake. 8 Ball has an add on here. Email them and ask them about this particular breeder. Always do your homework before buying. Especially if they claim bloodlines from another well known breeder. 
> 
> I recently purchased a 100% het clown pair. The breeder claimed they were produced by a breeder I actually know. So I asked this breeder and low & behold the breeder I had never heard of was telling the truth and the father to my hets is even pictured on the original breeders website.
> ...


WOW!  This information was very helpful!  The "White Diamond" is the type of BEL I dream of - pure white with obviously blue eyes.  What about a mojave x lesser?  What characteristics would a BEL crated from this lock have?  The same gray head and dorsal stripe?  Or is a lesser the same as a russo?  ('m brand-spanking new to this).

To the OP - you have a very beautiful snake baby!!!!!!!   :Smile:

----------


## satomi325

> WOW!  This information was very helpful!  The "White Diamond" is the type of BEL I dream of - pure white with obviously blue eyes.  What about a mojave x lesser?  What characteristics would a BEL crated from this lock have?  The same gray head and dorsal stripe?  Or is a lesser the same as a russo?  ('m brand-spanking new to this).
> 
> To the OP - you have a very beautiful snake baby!!!!!!!


Mojave x Lesser/Butter are also white.
Butter x Butter, Butter x Lesser, Lesser x Lesser are also white with blue eyes. However, the lesser butter/butter butter/lesser lesser combo have the potential to get bug eyes.

Lesser and Russo are not the same. Lesser and Butter are the same.

----------

Lubana (01-28-2014)

----------


## Lubana

> Mojave x Lesser/Butter are also white.
> Butter x Butter, Butter x Lesser, Lesser x Lesser are also white with blue eyes. However, the lesser butter/butter butter/lesser lesser combo have the potential to get bug eyes.
> 
> Lesser and Russo are not the same. Lesser and Butter are the same.


Awesome! Thanks!  Next question (_don't flog me... lol_) - what does a russo look like?  (Never heard of them until now).  I had always thought BELs were a mojave x lesser combo.

----------


## wendhend

> WOW!  This information was very helpful!  The "White Diamond" is the type of BEL I dream of - pure white with obviously blue eyes.


White Diamonds aren't actually solid white. They have a pale yellow line down their spines.

----------


## satomi325

> Awesome! Thanks!  Next question (_don't flog me... lol_) - what does a russo look like?  (Never heard of them until now).  I had always thought BELs were a mojave x lesser combo.


They're not as visual as a butter/lesser or mojave.

http://www.worldofballpythons.com/mo...het-leucistic/


And for white snakes, don't forget Black Eyed Leucistics(Super fires).

----------

Lubana (01-29-2014)

----------

